# Trouble with user name and password



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

When on my Fire and wanting to go to several sites that I use a lot, I sometimes have trouble getting it to take my user name and password.  This site is one of them.  I go to Kindleboards.com on my Fire and then click Log In, and I know I'm putting the correct user name and password but it keeps telling me the User Name is not recognized.  I've had this same problem on some other sites.  Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I haven't had any issues with passwords, even with this site, but I have had issues with the Fire not letting me type in certain discussion boards (specifically yuku boards).  If I hit reply and press on the text box it just ignores me. If I want to respond to a thread I have to use the quick reply box and I'm not able to start a new thread of my own.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> When on my Fire and wanting to go to several sites that I use a lot, I sometimes have trouble getting it to take my user name and password. This site is one of them. I go to Kindleboards.com on my Fire and then click Log In, and I know I'm putting the correct user name and password but it keeps telling me the User Name is not recognized. I've had this same problem on some other sites. Anybody else have this problem?


I've not had that problem routinely. I'd try clearing your cache, Patricia... (Tap on the "Menu" button on the bottom of the screen, tap on Settings, and then scroll down to clear all cookie data and clear cache.) You will have to re-enter your information for all sites, but it will give you a fresh start.

Betsy


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Since I've had the Fire, it doesn't keep me logged in on the sites visit. It might be a tapatalk issue?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm...

I don't have to relog in on sites, including Tapatalk.  You might check your settings?

Betsy


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> I don't have to relog in on sites, including Tapatalk. You might check your settings?
> 
> Betsy


I don't today either. Not sure what has happened.....or not.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I finally figured it out, had to sign in with my email, not my User name.  I'm on my Fire now.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I finally figured it out, had to sign in with my email, not my User name. I'm on my Fire now.


Seems as though many sites have switched from logging in with registered User Name to e-mail addie. Doesn't matter what computer or device you're on at the time.


----------

